# VK - Pangu, Cylin, Pico Mega, Aster, TFV8 Baby & More



## Gizmo (23/8/16)

Some new stock just landed in time for VapeCon


Kanger Pangu Tank & Pangu Coils
Eleaf iJust S
Eleaf Oppo RTA
Wismec Cylin RTA
GeekVape Caterpiller Track Coils
Eleaf Lemo 3
Eleaf Pico Mega Grey
TFV8 Baby
Eleaf Aster Mod
http://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (23/8/16)

Gizmo said:


> Some new stock just landed in time for VapeCon
> View attachment 64657
> 
> Kanger Pangu Tank & Pangu Coils
> ...


Wow, so many cool stuffs! I'm gonna need me a Lemo3


----------



## BumbleBee (23/8/16)

The Oppo RTA also looks like it's worth a shot


----------



## Daniel Alves (24/8/16)

hi,

are you bringing some of these to Vapecon?


----------



## Gizmo (24/8/16)

Daniel Alves said:


> hi,
> 
> are you bringing some of these to Vapecon?



Of course we are.


----------

